# Getting black mailed by my pooch.



## Big Brown Eyes (Jan 11, 2015)

Getting black mailed by my pooch. 

It's kibbles mixed with home made chicken paste. Pup would never eat just dry kibbles, so I make a chicken paste with human grade chicken meat, EVOO, turmeric, garlic, etc. 

But even that is not enough! 

Now he waits for a bribe : to START eating!!

And it's not that he has to eat only kibbles all the time. Night before last he got 1 kilo 200gms of chicken leg quarters for dinner. Yesterday he again got chicken quarters. 

Spoilt butt head pooch!! <3

love him toooooooo much!!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

obviously you love your dog -- don't kill him with kindness though -- he looks to be pretty heavy 

maybe an increase in exercise , an easy walk to start and after some time a little more energetic , a brisk walk .


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Wow he is a very good salewsman! The chicken paste sounds good.He is a cutie.Whats his name/


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

I'd be very careful about giving in to his demands. That's a sure way to get a picky eater (source: been there) and will cause you lots of headache down the line.

And +1 on what carmspack said, this fella needs a diet pronto.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

He is a little heavy. I have not met a dog yet that will starve itself to death. Put is food down and if he has not eaten it in 20 minutes pick it up and wait til the next scheduled meal.


----------



## Malachi'sMama (Jun 10, 2013)

His face in the third photo....priceless!! haha


----------



## Eternal Flame (Sep 22, 2015)

nice


----------



## Big Brown Eyes (Jan 11, 2015)

He is not heavy, its just the angle of the picture.

And yeah, we spoil him. At present I am just burning money on clothes, watches, and other garbage for baby, myself and wife. With the stock market having diarrhea at this time, I am not investing my salary any where, and that means just too much liquidity just lying in the checking account. Just tons and tons of cash sitting there doing nothing, its disgusting! Might as well buy chicken and smoked salmon for the pup. He likes it, and he loves us so much. 

Edit: no we are not pigs, we also donate a ton to charity every week.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

he is a heavy dog. Every picture shows it . 

the dog shows he is pressured to eat . It is clear in his body language and in his eyes . 

rich? that's relative . 

love your dog? Take him for a walk. Or hire someone to do it.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Why don't you just dump the kibble all together. and 2.5lbs of meat and bone may be why he doesn't need to eat the kibble mix.

Kibble very high in carbs. Stick with raw only. Then determine how much by his level of activity. He does look slightly overweight....how old is he?


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

WOW that's a LOT of food! 

I have a *VERY* active GSD and she *rarely* eats her whole meal - which is 1.5 pounds of food. And on some days, she only eats the chicken thigh and leaves the rest. And some days she chooses not to eat at all. 

She is given 15 minutes to decide whether or not she wants to eat ... she doesn't eat, I pick it up and she gets it the next day. 

AND ... she only eats once a day. And if you see the pic of her in my avatar - she's not fat or skinny. She's a perfect 60 pounds.

Also - having a dog that is that picky about eating? Really? Personally, I don't find it amusing or funny. Unless the dog needs medical attention, that dog is spoiled rotten and not something I would tolerate at all. MY OPINION.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Malachi'sMama said:


> His face in the third photo....priceless!! haha


disturbing -- radiates distress --- picture 2 -- dog frozen

he isn't picky -- he is beyond satiated


----------



## Big Brown Eyes (Jan 11, 2015)

I should not post pictures here again. My mistake, I never learn. Deleting the post.

Yes my dog is very sad, all the chicken, love and smoked salmon are bad for him. 60 lb shelter rescues are the pinnacle of GSDs, we who paid for selectively bred large dogs are really stupid. 

We are sorry we breathe air.

Adios.

Edit: &**&@(@ Cant delete the OP. 

Just forget this thread happened, imagine my dog is dead and we are all dead. Don't post here.


----------



## MamaofLEO (Aug 8, 2014)

Yikes! I think your pup is cute...how old is he? My 15 month old is 80 lbs, but lean (if that is possible) and a bit long-haired; when he leans against me or lays a certain way, he looks larger than he is. He had his annual physical yesterday and when the vet said 80 lbs I about flipped---he really filled in quickly over the summer  

I say, if your dog is happy and healthy (and spoiled, as my 2 are), you are doing well!


----------



## jschrest (Jun 16, 2015)

Big Brown Eyes said:


> I should not post pictures here again. My mistake, I never learn. Deleting the post.
> 
> Yes my dog is very sad, all the chicken, love and smoked salmon are bad for him. 60 lb shelter rescues are the pinnacle of GSDs, we who paid for selectively bred large dogs are really stupid.
> 
> ...


Height, Weight

Height: Males 24 - 26 inches (60 - 65 cm) Females 22 - 24 inches (55 - 60 cm)
Weight: 77 - 85 pounds (35 - 40 kg)

That info is from AKC regarding proper weights for a healthy GSD. Yours looks to be well over the 85lb mark. 

GSD's should be kept on the lean side to alleviate added weight on their joints and hips. You should be able to feel their ribs, but not visibly see them. They should have an "hourglass" figure, meaning their waist tapers in. If he is the same size from shoulder to hip (and it looks like he is, but hard to tell without a standing pic) than your dog is overweight, and can lead to pretty serious health problems down the road. 

No one is claiming you don't love your dog, and I am not faulting you for wanting to give him the best you can, but there is such a thing as too much love. He will be happier and more active at a healthy weight. If you're having to bribe him in to eating, he is likely not hungry. It would be the same as force feeding a child well after they are full, while they get fatter and fatter until they reach obesity. It's essentially what you are doing with your dog, but with good intentions to spoil him and make him happy. He would be much happier at a fit and healthy weight.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Great post Jschrest, and for the record Big Brown Eyes, my 60 pound dog is not a rescue from a shelter, I got her from a reputable breeder!


----------



## jschrest (Jun 16, 2015)

As far as rescues go, mine is a tiny girl at 45lbs, so the 60lbs would put her well above the "obese" catagory. And while I love her so very much, I wouldn't do that to her. She did get slight overweight at 56lbs because I was doing the spoiling thing too, but quickly dropped that when I saw it affecting her.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

45 pounds? wow, that is tiny! Even I could pick your girl up LOL


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

*60 pound female*

The fur does make it a bit harder ... but here's my dog ... and she weighs 60 pounds (not KILOs!!)


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

Big Brown Eyes said:


> I should not post pictures here again. My mistake, I never learn. Deleting the post.
> 
> Yes my dog is very sad, all the chicken, love and smoked salmon are bad for him. 60 lb shelter rescues are the pinnacle of GSDs, we who paid for selectively bred large dogs are really stupid.
> 
> ...


That attitude doesn't do anything good for the dog. You can give him all the love in the world, but overfeeding him is as bad for his health as it his for people. Although, given the likelihood of hip/elbow dysplasia, it might even be worse.

All of those photos show an overweight dog. If you want what's best for him, continue giving him good food, but slim him down.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

I see a sad dog in the pictures...over weight too!


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

OP. 

I hope you are lurking and reading. No one tried to attack you and no one told you that you didn't love your dog or that you were a bad owner. Take a minute and just read what people are saying with out added emotion. It does appear that your pup is a little on the larger side... and if he's not, then hey, it's the pictures and that's what we see. People here just wanted you to be aware that it might be healthier to cut his food back a little. This is more than just "looks" this goes down to health in general. Overweight dogs have more health issues than not.. just as in humans. It will also put unnecessary weight on his hips, and to a breed that is more prone to hip issues, that's a big deal. 

Might behoove you to just cut back a little on what you are feeding him. If he's not overweight and it is the angle, then ok.. don't be offended and upset because people are trying to help. 

Now I have a large dog.. Titan is a healthy 87-90 lbs. give or take. But he's massive and has an "hour glass" type shape the way another poster stated. That's what matters. Some dogs will just be bigger than others, and there's nothing wrong with that, it's a matter of height too. 

Why don't you post another picture and we can help you decide (it's actually what we would like to do).

Anywho.. that is all. He's adorable and it's obvious you love him  lighten up a little, no one is here to bash you.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

In a recent thread you said your dog recently put on weight from 95 pounds to 107 pounds. For a 4 year old dog that's a very significant amount, and this dog doesn't look very tall. My dog was 30" tall and I never let him get over 100 pounds.


----------

